# Nintendo releases Swapdoodle



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

swapnote with micro-transactions, sounds fun


----------



## endoverend (Nov 17, 2016)

O...kay....?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 17, 2016)

Chary said:


> contains in-app purchases,


How about no.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Nov 17, 2016)

In-app purchases? what is this, a smartphone game/app?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 17, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sliter (Nov 17, 2016)

nice to see nikki again xD hope at least this can be funny like swapnote was XD


----------



## endoverend (Nov 17, 2016)

I just want to clarify: did _anyone_ even remotely ask for this? I mean, did anyone even use the original Swapnote?


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 17, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I just want to clarify: did _anyone_ even remotely ask for this? I mean, did anyone even use the original Swapnote?



it's a poor man's texting app.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 17, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> it's a poor man's texting app.


More like a poor 10 year old kid without a cellphone.


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 17, 2016)

The whole point for me of the swapnote/letter box was the streetpass ... was really funny to have random draws, letters or photos from strangers in the sub or the streets x)


endoverend said:


> I just want to clarify: did _anyone_ even remotely ask for this? I mean, did anyone even use the original Swapnote?


like i said, was really funny with the streetpass function ! Had fun with it !


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes! I love Swapnote! I'm gonna definitely enjoy Swapdoodle! I love drawing!


----------



## Sliter (Nov 17, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> The whole point for me of the swapnote/letter box was the streetpass ... was really funny to have random draws, letters or photos from strangers in the sub or the streets x)
> 
> like i said, was really funny with the streetpass function ! Had fun with it !


wasn't the streetpass only for added friends?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 17, 2016)

Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?


dick picks? that's usually the problem with the internet.


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sliter said:


> wasn't the streetpass only for added friends?


Nope, thats why nintendo pulled out the service, dudes took their dicks on photo and put it on streetpass on swapnotes... So random kids got theses photos on their 3DS :/


----------



## Sliter (Nov 17, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Nope, thats why nintendo pulled out the service, dudes took their dicks on photo and put it on streetpass on swapnotes... So random kids got theses photos on their 3DS :/


I thongth it was only online :x


----------



## daniel26150 (Nov 17, 2016)

Now the question is how long it will be until people start sending sexual content...


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 17, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> dudes took their dicks on photo and put it on streetpass on swapnotes


knew it. it IS the internet.


----------



## Kingy (Nov 17, 2016)

Nintendo: "Let's bring back Swapnote... And make it worse!"


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

Maybe ill be able to use this one.


----------



## migles (Nov 17, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I just want to clarify: did _anyone_ even remotely ask for this? I mean, did anyone even use the original Swapnote?



i loved nikki, i used to draw her naked and send it to my friends!

seriously, had plenty of fun with swapnote, it was a cheap botleg snapchat for draws


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 17, 2016)

Swapnote was terrible anyways, why ressurect it, especially this late in the 3ds's life?


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 17, 2016)

migles said:


> loved nikki, i used to draw her naked and send it to my friends!


Wow..... just wow


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh so that is to blame 

Umm people... parents, couldn't swapnote or steetpass be turned off in parental settings? Or how bout Stop being dumb!


----------



## cheuble (Nov 17, 2016)

It looks like Nintendo is trolling people who got banned from S/M :^)


----------



## petethepug (Nov 17, 2016)

Does this mean swapnote will be "discontinued" or is there no info on that atm.


----------



## migles (Nov 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Wow..... just wow


shut up. https://media.giphy.com/media/KNqrW629RqGPu/giphy.gif
the only reason swapnote was cool was to use the dinner stationary and draw a dick on it, sending to your friends saying "this is what you momma ate last night"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



petethepug said:


> Does this mean swapnote will be "discontinued" or is there no info on that atm.


it's already discontinued...
i mean, it barely works now...


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 17, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Does this mean swapnote will be "discontinued" or is there no info on that atm.


It's been 3 years since nintendo discontinued swapnotes.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 17, 2016)

well, I reaky wanted a better messaging thing on the 3Ds :/ swapnote was fun but not useful or fast


----------



## petethepug (Nov 17, 2016)

Eh I haven't been paying attention to Swapnote as much, I barley use it .


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2016)

It seems to be be Swapnote with less features. Cool that it is back, but still. I really just want Flipnote online, at this point. 
I don't really understand tho. This can be abused, just like Swapnote, but I guess it can be less abused at least.

Wonder if Switch would get something like this. SwitchNote.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

JUST AFTER THE SUN AND MOON BANS

NINTENDO YOU GOT A GOOD SENSE OF HUMOR HAHAHA


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Nov 17, 2016)

SwapNote was really cool. So this is that, but with microtransactions, eh? I really hope they're not intrusive. There's a lotta folk who I just randomly added online that I used to talk to via SwapNote. After that service got shut down, I haven't talked to 'em since. Well now, we shall see!
I really wish they would've opened up Flipnote Hatena or similar for Flipnote Studio 3D. That was one cool online community until it got shuttered later.


----------



## Exaltys (Nov 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?



Doesn't the 3ds have Miiverse? Or can you not PM on the 3ds?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 17, 2016)

Exaltys said:


> Doesn't the 3ds have Miiverse? Or can you not PM on the 3ds?


I honestly don't know, i hardly used it on there. Though miivers didn't exist untill wiiu was released. That was after 3ds. But the idea of having to do such things like that with a system that sells BUILT IN MICROPHONES is just outrageous! 

Psvita has party chat and built in microphone... and bluetooth for any head sets. This is a example of a start in proper social network gaming. Take off the kid gloves nintendo, i don't see anyone trying to stop drawing miiverse fan art from 4chan or rule 34, isn't this just why the parental controls are made for? But why would you also keep trying to add extra restriction that should be left to the parents?


----------



## Deboog (Nov 17, 2016)

Nintendo logic:

Omg! Somebody used our messaging service to harass a kid? Take it down! Nintendo babies aren't ready for stranger danger!
Wait... we can make money off of it? Never mind we'll take all the pedos we can get as long as they pay $1.99 for stickers.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 17, 2016)

Swapnote was a fun app and popular within the artist community (obviously before miiverse was even a thing). I will have fun with this one again 

Let's exchange friend codes if someone wanna send random drawings or receive some art stuff (mario/pokemon/furry) 
rule34 could be send too if requested


----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2016)

Is it on FreeShop yet?


----------



## HuskyXD (Nov 17, 2016)

So has anyone started messing/hacking swapdoodle so we send pics of any kind?  Kappa


----------



## EthanAddict (Nov 17, 2016)

Another Swap$h!t?


----------



## petethepug (Nov 17, 2016)

Why didin't they call it swap money?

Damnit Nintendo


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I tied downloading it and I even used the repair option, but I'm stuck at the red 3ds loading screens.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 17, 2016)

Remember when club Nintendo went from packing in slips of paper with the code to enter for coins then printing the code on the back of the paper cover of the games themselves?

I imagine this will be shortlived like that idea.

I don't hate Swapnote, it was the top app I used at the time but the timing of this one just feels late especially with other options like Miiverse and art Academy games being sorta like this.


----------



## Pecrow (Nov 17, 2016)

Come on 'Ninty.... see this is why Breath of the Wild is delayed... get your work force working on relevant stuff please


----------



## Eurasiam (Nov 17, 2016)

Teaching you to draw nintendo characters. Didn't they have a DS game for that? DSi ware was it?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Nov 17, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Remember when club Nintendo went from packing in slips of paper with the code to enter for coins then printing the code on the back of the paper cover of the games themselves?


I actually remember that. When I first got a DS and Wii, I didn't know what they were for, and decided to throw them away/littered them around the house (which my parents greatly enjoyed ). Then I learned what it was for, and was able to recover like 15 cards of which half were useful. Cue one year later, and Big N announced that Club Nintendo was shutting down.

The only thing I ever got from it was a sticker album for Paper Mario Sticker Star.



Pecrow said:


> Come on 'Ninty.... see this is why Breath of the Wild is delayed... get your work force working on relevant stuff please


Doubt that that is the reason, since this was released silently. I guess this was a sideproject made by a smaller group inside Nintendo, since it's just a rehash of LetterBox with the shitty in-app-purchases added.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

So they finally brought back sending messages via SpotPass. Yes!


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyone having problems with this I downloaded from the eShop currently on ReiNand latest firmware and I am getting infinite loading.


----------



## Deboog (Nov 17, 2016)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Anyone having problems with this I downloaded from the eShop currently on ReiNand latest firmware and I am getting infinite loading.


IT'S A TRAP. NINTENDO BANPOCOLYPSE INCOMING.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

Deboog said:


> IT'S A TRAP. NINTENDO BANPOCOLYPSE INCOMING.



That's old news. It already happend with S&M


----------



## Thunder Kai (Nov 17, 2016)

gonna send my friend code and p0rn with this 
(Nintendo removes it again)


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Nov 17, 2016)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Anyone having problems with this I downloaded from the eShop currently on ReiNand latest firmware and I am getting infinite loading.


Switch to Luma, ReiNAND is dead in the water. That might fix it.

(( I usually don't recommend someone to switch, but ReiNAND is as death as RXTools (which is superdead), and might become a risk in the future. ))


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 17, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Switch to Luma, ReiNAND is dead in the water. That might fix it.
> 
> (( I usually don't recommend someone to switch, but ReiNAND is as death as RXTools (which is superdead), and might become a risk in the future. ))



Any tips on how to switch over? To be honest I have no clue how to do it anymore. I have MenuHax and it auto loads into ReiNand so I would just need to stop the auto load and put in Luma.3dsx and auto load that?


----------



## DerpMC_Haxx (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there a hacked version out yet(no iap). If not,, I won't get it. 
It should be free, it's not worth paying for


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Nov 17, 2016)

DerpMC_Haxx said:


> Is there a hacked version out yet(no iap). If not,, I won't get it.
> It should be free, it's not worth paying for




Its free....


----------



## DerpMC_Haxx (Nov 17, 2016)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Its free....


I SAID HACKED SO THERE'S NO IAP


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2016)

Welp need to rehack all over again. I'll do it later.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nintendo in a nutshell


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 17, 2016)

Can I just get Flipnote Studio 3D Please!!!


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 17, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> Can I just get Flipnote Studio 3D Please!!!



Sign up on My Nintendo and you can get a free download code for Flipnote Studio 3D


----------



## eduall (Nov 17, 2016)

too late, Switch is coming ! the 3DS death is near!


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyone know if a DLC CIA is out there yet? I'm not paying for all this crap.

Not asking for it, or where it is, just if it's available at all yet.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2016)

That was unexpected..


----------



## Seriel (Nov 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> Randomly, and without warning, Nintendo has quietly released Swapdoodle onto the e-Shop.


"Oh hey that sounds awesome!"



Chary said:


> contains in-app purchases


"Oh. Never mind..."


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 18, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Swapnote was a fun app and popular within the artist community (obviously before miiverse was even a thing). I will have fun with this one again
> 
> Let's exchange friend codes if someone wanna send random drawings or receive some art stuff (mario/pokemon/furry)
> rule34 could be send too if requested


Man, I wish I was a good artist... If I was, I'd probably friend, like, everyone here...
you do r34? I didn't know that


----------



## Clector (Nov 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?


There"s a voice chat for 3DS, is called "Chat-A-Lot", but it isn"t from Nintendo and it cost.
---------------------
Saying apart, Flipnote Studio 3D in the Japanese version has some of the sharing capacities that it had in DSi.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 18, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Man, I wish I was a good artist... If I was, I'd probably friend, like, everyone here...
> you do r34? I didn't know that


Everyone can draw bro, don't feel ashamed about that. Eventually, you will be getting better and better if it is what you love to do!
You haven't seen my fa gallery don't you?


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 18, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Everyone can draw bro, don't feek ashamed about that. Eventually, you will be getting better and better if it is what you love to do!
> You haven't seen my fa gallery don't you?


I've tried a bit. Maybe if it gets better I'll post it sometime? 
No I haven't!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Nov 18, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I've tried a bit. Maybe if it gets better I'll post it sometime?
> No I haven't!


we should add each other friend codes


----------



## Boured (Nov 18, 2016)

Do us a favor Nintendo and release Flipnote Studio 3D with actual internet fumctionality.


This is just sad.


----------



## Clector (Nov 18, 2016)

@Boured I don"t think that Nintendo plan to give Flipnote Studio 3D online functionalities outisde of Japan, as in other regions the game is only avaliable through a download code.


----------



## Boured (Nov 18, 2016)

Clector said:


> @Boured I don"t think that Nintendo plan to give Flipnote Studio 3D online functionalities outisde of Japan, as in other regions the game is only avaliable through a download code.



Yes I know, I happen to be one of the people who had a download code. I still wish it had online functions.


At least I still have Sudomemo


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 18, 2016)

After rehacking the thing, it works. It's fine. At least all the colors should be there by default and I don't think the Premium Packs even gives you everything.
They are giving away packs for free for while, which again, should be there by default. 

Miiverse is probably next with all these transactions added.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Nov 18, 2016)

theyre honestly trying to suck any money possible at this point in case the switch flops


----------



## ferofax (Nov 18, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I just want to clarify: did _anyone_ even remotely ask for this? I mean, did anyone even use the original Swapnote?


A lot of people did. It filled my friendcode list. Lots of great doodlers as well. Just because nobody you knew did doesn't mean the entire world didn't - it only means your circle is miniscule.




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?


Bandwidth. Bandwidth is the problem. Bandwidth is not cheap.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Nov 18, 2016)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Any tips on how to switch over? To be honest I have no clue how to do it anymore. I have MenuHax and it auto loads into ReiNand so I would just need to stop the auto load and put in Luma.3dsx and auto load that?


Just run the luma file instead of the ReiNAND file. Luma creates it's folders automatically these days. For EmuNAND users no additional config is needed.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 18, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> Sign up on My Nintendo and you can get a free download code for Flipnote Studio 3D


link please


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 18, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> link please



my.nintendo.com


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 18, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> my.nintendo.com


I signed up, got a bunch of rewards but no flipnote anywhere.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Nov 18, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> I signed up, got a bunch of rewards but no flipnote anywhere.


You can't get it anymore AFAIK. It was for those that signed up early only.


----------



## 6adget (Nov 18, 2016)

You know, the 3ds could actually be a decent drawing instrument except for the lack of one thing. The dsi had it. And that simple thing was pressure sensitivity. I'm assuming that they removed it due to the cost for just adding the ability to draw thicker lines the harder you push with the stylus. I'm sure that a lot of people think that that isn't really that big of a deal. I have been a professional artist for over 20 years. I  am also an electronics geek who is fortunate enough to have tons of computers, drawing tablets, drawing monitors, and everything that you can think of that incorporates art and electronics. I have taught art, and tattooing for the same amount of years. The reason I say this is to explain why I think that Nintendo could have really made a very nice drawing instrument. Sure there are drawing tablets that you can plug into a pc.  The problem with those is that you have to draw on one surface,  while looking at another,  the pc screen. Or you can buy a monitor that allows you to draw right on it. I  have one,  and they rock.  If you can afford to buy one. I  was lucky and did some electronic repairs in trade for it. If Nintendo would have kept the pressure sensitivity in the 3ds, artists would have been able to have an all in one for a fair price. And it would also have the ability to take pictures to edit. Again, I know some of you would say that having that feature really isn't that big of a deal. It really is.  You have to have a way to get your line work to go from thin to thick,  and back to thin again depending on how hard you push down on your stylus. I don't know how much they saved by removing that feature. I have no idea if there would be enough artists who would buy one to make it cost effective or not. I might be the only person on this website who wishes that they would have kept that feature. Anyways, I  thought I would drop my two cents in.


----------



## AshleyCummings (Nov 18, 2016)

I can't even get the game to load! I have the cia version infinite loading screen Luma A9hl how to get it to work ! my settings are not checked only setting is boot to systemnand one in luma i believe first one


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 18, 2016)

AshleyCummings said:


> I can't even get the game to load! I have the cia version infinite loading screen Luma A9hl how to get it to work ! my settings are not checked only setting is boot to systemnand one in luma i believe first one


 why do you need the .Cia version? its a free game


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well look the ONLY possible way to communicate with others online on a nintendo 3ds. Why not just make a message system similar to Wii u Miiverse Private message? Or better yet, have VOICE CHAT? You have video chat on wii u, what the heck is the problem?


There actually is a chat app, though. Problem being, you had to buy it.

http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/chat-a-lot-3ds



DeoNaught said:


> why do you need the .Cia version? its a free game


Pokemon S&M banwave victim?


----------



## AshleyCummings (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I'm a banned victim ... first time I walked to the dark side ..soon as I hopefully get unbanned I won't be going back there ...
So is there anyway to get this CIA Swapdoodle to stop freezing infinite load 3DS screen?


----------



## cracker (Nov 19, 2016)

In b4 all the dicks start getting drawn... Too late!


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 19, 2016)

Only 2 layer for 3d?
If I remember well, Swapnote had 3 >_>

I loved Swapnote, since making minimalistic Art is really easy, but when big N removed the online capability, it has taken virtual dust. I may see if SwapDoodle is worth it, but I wouldn't get my hopes up. I already have all the Art Academy so...


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 19, 2016)

A crappy swap note. Inb4 people send NSFW stuff.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ev1l0rd said:


> You can't get it anymore AFAIK. It was for those that signed up early only.


AFAIK (this is what happened to me) you would get a code from when Club Nintendo closed down to say goodbye.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> AFAIK (this is what happened to me) you would get a code from when Club Nintendo closed down to say goodbye.



they had it for a limited time on the new program too. Now the only way to get it is by system transfer or freeshop which requires hax.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Nov 19, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> AFAIK (this is what happened to me) you would get a code from when Club Nintendo closed down to say goodbye.


That depended on the region. The USA got it on the closing of Club Nintendo, while Europe got it on the My Nintendo signups.


----------



## phr3ak (Nov 19, 2016)

nolimits59 said:


> Nope, thats why nintendo pulled out the service, dudes took their dicks on photo and put it on streetpass on swapnotes... So random kids got theses photos on their 3DS :/



Nope, you could ONLY receive StreetPass Swapnotes from friends, not from strangers. That function still works, they only disabled the SpotPass functionality as some Japanese perverts used the service to send dick pics to kids. This new app it's basically the same, but without the camera pictures functionality.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 19, 2016)

>Swapnote exists
>People are happy
>Swapnote gets closed down
>People are mad
>3DS becomes more hackable to get in-app-purchases for free
>People are happy
>Swapdoodle is released but with in-app-purchases
>Everyone's mad.

sjfkesjgi;rejhgios;uhiorgdsrf


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> >Swapnote exists
> >People are happy
> >Swapnote gets closed down
> >People are mad
> ...


Haha, well there is still people who wants to pay for their game and/or DLC (like me). Not everyone is a pirate here.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 19, 2016)

medoli900 said:


> Haha, well there is still people who wants to pay for their game and/or DLC (like me). Not everyone is a pirate here.


Well there's different types of pirates, one of them being only use pirate skills if the offer is stupid, so people could just use the tools to get dlc for this app and legit pay for other dlc.


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> Well there's different types of pirates, one of them being only use pirate skills if the offer is stupid, so people could just use the tools to get dlc for this app and legit pay for other dlc.


Those "different" kind of pirates is the same in the eyes of the law. But we are getting off-topic here.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 20, 2016)

I made my first note. Swapdoodle is pretty cool so far!


----------



## Deboog (Nov 20, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> >Swapnote exists
> >People are happy
> >Swapnote gets closed down
> >People are mad
> ...


It's the principal of it all. The fact that Nintendo is stooping to this level means that the games they make in the future might go down in quality, to make room for DLC and microtransactions. (see: EA)


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 20, 2016)

Awaiting the porn drawings, and this apps demise.


----------



## shaneod (Nov 20, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> link please


There's a CIA for it online somewhere. I can't remember where I found it, but I have it installed on my 3DS.


----------



## DerpMC_Haxx (Nov 20, 2016)

this is shit


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 20, 2016)

Yay, now I can resume receiving confusing SwapNotes- SwapDoodles from @Valwin!


----------



## DerpMC_Haxx (Nov 20, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Yay, now I can resume receiving confusing SwapNotes- SwapDoodles from @Valwin!


You disgust me
EDIT: oh shit wrong thread im sorry


----------



## Ryccardo (Nov 20, 2016)

medoli900 said:


> Only 2 layer for 3d?
> If I remember well, Swapnote had 3 >_>


Nope, you're thining of flipnote 3d


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 20, 2016)

Surprised they didn't just make an update to the old one if they decided to bring it back, or remove the old app completely
Also, you can't use real pics anymore - only in-game screenshots saved in certain 3DS titles can be attached to your notes from your system memory or SD card, so it probably won't shut down like last time

For those who want a voice chat app on the 3DS, or at least a more 'live' conversation, Chat-a-lot covers that I guess


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> le





Gamer4647 said:


> Surprised they didn't just make an update to the old one if they decided to bring it back, or remove the old app completely
> Also, you can't use real pics anymore - only in-game screenshots saved in certain 3DS titles can be attached to your notes from your system memory or SD card, so it probably won't shut down like last time
> 
> For those who want a voice chat app on the 3DS, or at least a more 'live' conversation, Chat-a-lot covers that I guess


unless you take a screenshot of an game with a camera like ACNLWB's amibo camera.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yay I can finally send P0RN to 6 year olds via StreetPass again


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 21, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> Yay I can finally send P0RN to 6 year olds via StreetPass again


That is if you're a good artist. :^)


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 21, 2016)

Spoiler: artist.exe


----------



## AshleyCummings (Nov 21, 2016)

yup and apparently doesn't work on a A9hl 3ds luma im not giving up till I can get this dang thing I have installed countless versions all are failures its annoying this freebie game is hard to get im about ready to say screw it and go get art academy from iso site ..sense this dang this doesnt want to work!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Nov 21, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> Spoiler: artist.exe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69704


----------



## Ganoncrotch (Nov 21, 2016)

endoverend said:


> More like a poor 10 year old kid without a cellphone.



Or people who wanted to talk to these 10 years old kids, pretty sure that was the reason that Swapnote was taken down.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 21, 2016)

6adget said:


> You know, the 3ds could actually be a decent drawing instrument except for the lack of one thing. The dsi had it. And that simple thing was pressure sensitivity. I'm assuming that they removed it due to the cost for just adding the ability to draw thicker lines the harder you push with the stylus. I'm sure that a lot of people think that that isn't really that big of a deal. I have been a professional artist for over 20 years. I  am also an electronics geek who is fortunate enough to have tons of computers, drawing tablets, drawing monitors, and everything that you can think of that incorporates art and electronics. I have taught art, and tattooing for the same amount of years. The reason I say this is to explain why I think that Nintendo could have really made a very nice drawing instrument. Sure there are drawing tablets that you can plug into a pc.  The problem with those is that you have to draw on one surface,  while looking at another,  the pc screen. Or you can buy a monitor that allows you to draw right on it. I  have one,  and they rock.  If you can afford to buy one. I  was lucky and did some electronic repairs in trade for it. If Nintendo would have kept the pressure sensitivity in the 3ds, artists would have been able to have an all in one for a fair price. And it would also have the ability to take pictures to edit. Again, I know some of you would say that having that feature really isn't that big of a deal. It really is.  You have to have a way to get your line work to go from thin to thick,  and back to thin again depending on how hard you push down on your stylus. I don't know how much they saved by removing that feature. I have no idea if there would be enough artists who would buy one to make it cost effective or not. I might be the only person on this website who wishes that they would have kept that feature. Anyways, I  thought I would drop my two cents in.


I don't think any game used it. Colors did, but that was a homebrew. And I think Colors said that the DSi didn't have pressure sensitivity - only OG DS, and probably DSlite.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 21, 2016)

shaneod said:


> There's a CIA for it online somewhere. I can't remember where I found it, but I have it installed on my 3DS.


I don'thave custom firmware can i still use cia files?


----------



## shaneod (Nov 21, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don'thave custom firmware can i still use cia files?


No, you need CFW to my knowledge.
It *may* be on freeShop also, but you need CFW regardless.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> I don'thave custom firmware can i still use cia files?


If you have gateway you have cfw. If you are on stock 3ds then why not install from eshop?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If you have gateway you have cfw. If you are on stock 3ds then why not install from eshop?


Because its not on eshop

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



6adget said:


> You know, the 3ds could actually be a decent drawing instrument except for the lack of one thing. The dsi had it. And that simple thing was pressure sensitivity. I'm assuming that they removed it due to the cost for just adding the ability to draw thicker lines the harder you push with the stylus. I'm sure that a lot of people think that that isn't really that big of a deal. I have been a professional artist for over 20 years. I  am also an electronics geek who is fortunate enough to have tons of computers, drawing tablets, drawing monitors, and everything that you can think of that incorporates art and electronics. I have taught art, and tattooing for the same amount of years. The reason I say this is to explain why I think that Nintendo could have really made a very nice drawing instrument. Sure there are drawing tablets that you can plug into a pc.  The problem with those is that you have to draw on one surface,  while looking at another,  the pc screen. Or you can buy a monitor that allows you to draw right on it. I  have one,  and they rock.  If you can afford to buy one. I  was lucky and did some electronic repairs in trade for it. If Nintendo would have kept the pressure sensitivity in the 3ds, artists would have been able to have an all in one for a fair price. And it would also have the ability to take pictures to edit. Again, I know some of you would say that having that feature really isn't that big of a deal. It really is.  You have to have a way to get your line work to go from thin to thick,  and back to thin again depending on how hard you push down on your stylus. I don't know how much they saved by removing that feature. I have no idea if there would be enough artists who would buy one to make it cost effective or not. I might be the only person on this website who wishes that they would have kept that feature. Anyways, I  thought I would drop my two cents in.


How do you know dsi had it and new 3ds doesnt?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 21, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> Because its not on eshop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Mhm...Try to search it. It's on the eshop in Europe and USA. I download it from eshop


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 21, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Mhm...Try to search it. It's on the eshop in Europe and USA. I download it from eshop


Not in usa e shop


----------



## 6adget (Nov 21, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> Because its not on eshop
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's been a long time since I found out about it lacking this feature.  So I just did a little research and remembered finding it in the colors manual. It also appears that the 3ds has the capability,  but Nintendo didn't allow it due to some of the DS's being damaged from hard presses. Anyways,  this is what I found. You can find what I'm talking about halfway through the article. Btw,  I  don't mind if you can prove me wrong.  I would love to be able to turn on this feature.     http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/colors_3ds_the_review


----------



## Clector (Nov 22, 2016)

comput3rus3r said:


> Not in usa e shop


It is in USA eShop: http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/swapdoodle-3ds


----------



## Heavy01 (Nov 22, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> unless you take a screenshot of an game with a camera like ACNLWB's amibo camera.



Does that really work?

edit: never mind, it doesn't


----------



## comput3rus3r (Nov 22, 2016)

Clector said:


> It is in USA eShop: http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/swapdoodle-3ds


I'm talking about flipnote studio


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 22, 2016)

Heavy01 said:


> Does that really work?
> 
> edit: never mind, it doesn't


Swapdoodle won't be shutting down anytime soon (I hope )


----------



## Aletron9000 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gamer4647 said:


> Swapdoodle won't be shutting down anytime soon (I hope )



just wait for the inappropriate notes to be sent.


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 22, 2016)

Aletron9000 said:


> just wait for the inappropriate notes to be sent.


They can only be drawings at best now that it's been changed to in-game screenshots only, and users have to be approved by the receiver themselves in the app to read them.
There'll still be inappropriate notes sent anyway no matter what, but the actual panic about _real _images has pretty much been sorted.

Well, let's wait and see.


----------



## Lotoonlink (Nov 23, 2016)

Gamer4647 said:


> They can only be drawings at best now that it's been changed to in-game screenshots only, and users have to be approved by the receiver themselves in the app to read them.
> There'll still be inappropriate notes sent anyway no matter what, but the actual panic about _real _images has pretty much been sorted.
> 
> Well, let's wait and see.


Untill PFM2 releases his new hacks for uploading any image into swapdoodle


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lotoonlink said:


> Untill PFM2 releases his new hacks for uploading any image into swapdoodle


Well then...


----------



## HuskyXD (Nov 24, 2016)

Any news on uploading custom pictures on swapdoodle ?


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 24, 2016)

Lotoonlink said:


> Untill PFM2 releases his new hacks for uploading any image into swapdoodle





HuskyXD said:


> Any news on uploading custom pictures on swapdoodle ?


Assuming it isn't ready yet, but don't take my word for it


----------



## Heavy01 (Nov 26, 2016)

Gamer4647 said:


> Assuming it isn't ready yet, but don't take my word for it



Do we even know that's a thing? He hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 29, 2016)

Heavy01 said:


> Do we even know that's a thing? He hasn't said anything about it.


I really don't know
I'm pretty much always behind with the homebrew scene


----------



## PF2M (Nov 29, 2016)

TFW I could have leaked this, but I was too lazy to post anything about it.


PF2M said:


> As someone who's heavy into Miiverse's security, I have access to Nintendo's "staging" server, where they have beta versions of certain Miiverse communities with details like titleIDs and game IDs that sometimes haven't been made public yet. So I looked into the community listing that had Sun/Moon in it, and this is what I saw:
> View attachment 68179
> This adds some credibility to the image, I guess, but take it as you will. They could have gotten this from somewhere public.


(look at the top of the attached screenshot)


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 29, 2016)

PF2M said:


> As someone who's heavy into *Miiverse's* security, I have access to Nintendo's "staging" server, where they have beta versions of certain *Miiverse* communities with details like titleIDs and game IDs that sometimes haven't been made public yet.





Lotoonlink said:


> Untill PFM2 releases his new hacks for uploading any image into* swapdoodle*


Slight problem: Miiverse and Swapdoodle are two different things
EDIT: Just generally pointing that out

The way I see it happening is to use the title/game IDs to spoof a custom app as a real game, and have the app display what you want to share - if such a thing was possible, you could trick the filter used for inserting game screenshots
Or maybe just edit Swapdoodle instead
EDIT2: Actually, the app would need to be able to save images to the SD card to be able to insert them on Swapdoodle


----------



## PF2M (Nov 29, 2016)

Gamer4647 said:


> Slight problem: Miiverse and Swapdoodle are two different things
> 
> The way I see it happening is to use the title/game IDs to spoof a custom app as a real game, and have the app display what you want to share - if such a thing was possible, you could trick the filter used for inserting game screenshots
> Or maybe just edit Swapdoodle instead


I didn't say I had hacks for Swapdoodle, I said that I knew it existed before release due to a community existing for it in a Nintendo developer Miiverse server that had a screenshot of the game in one of its test posts.

As for what you said, give me a few minutes to test a theory I have on that.


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gamer4647 said:


> EDIT: Just generally pointing that out
> EDIT2: Actually, the app would need to be able to save images to the SD card to be able to insert them on Swapdoodle


Made a few edits to my reply


----------



## PF2M (Nov 29, 2016)

Not far enough into it to add pictures yet. (I just got it today)
So can somebody download the 3DS version of Pixel Paint, make a 320x240 drawing, save it to the SD card using the built-in function, and see if it can be imported into Swapnote?
I don't know if it only works with certain software or not.


----------



## Gamer4647 (Nov 29, 2016)

PF2M said:


> Not far enough into it to add pictures yet. (I just got it today)
> So can somebody download the 3DS version of Pixel Paint, make a 320x240 drawing, save it to the SD card using the built-in function, and see if it can be imported into Swapnote?
> I don't know if it only works with certain software or not.


Swapdoodle uses the same filter as Nintendo Image Share
Images are selected from the SD card


----------



## PF2M (Nov 29, 2016)

Nope, not compatible. In that case, we should look into Swapdoodle's extdata, which I'll do right now. (but not for long, I have stuff to get to)

Edit: I'm done messing with this, will look into it some other time. Until then, there's always custom stickers, I suppose.


----------



## Scopeman3x (Nov 30, 2016)

PF2M said:


> Nope, not compatible. In that case, we should look into Swapdoodle's extdata, which I'll do right now. (but not for long, I have stuff to get to)
> 
> Edit: I'm done messing with this, will look into it some other time. Until then, there's always custom stickers, I suppose.



If you could find a way to do it I would love you forever, I'm legitimately interested in this.


----------

